# 7 4'' Full-Range speaker, worth a try?



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

I have 7 FR10-4 with the following specs,

Rated power	30 W
Maximum power	50 W
Nominal impedance Z	4 Ohm
Frequency response	80–20000 Hz
Mean sound pressure level	86 dB (1 W/1 m)
Opening angle (-6 dB)	113°/4000 Hz
Excursion limit	+/−4 mm
Resonance frequency fs	92 Hz
Magnetic induction	0,95 T
Magnetic flux	180 µWb
Height of front pole-plate	3 mm
Voice coil diameter	20 mm
Height of winding	6 mm
Cutout diameter	100 mm
Net weight	0,38 kg
D.C. resistance Rdc	3,2 Ohm
Mechanical Q factor Qms	2,29
Electrical Q factor Qes	0,7
Total Q factor Qts	0,54
Equivalent volume Vas	2,3 l
Effective piston area Sd	50 cm²
Dynamically moved mass Mms	5,7 g
Force factor Bxl	4,6 T m
Inductance of the voice coil L	0,2 mH
Connections	5,2 x 0,5 mm (+)
2,8 x 0,5 mm (−)
Temperature range	−25 ... 70 °C


I really would like to know if its worth trying, or should I just buy other speaker like the Scan-Speak 15M/4624G00 with NeoCD3.0M RB?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Do you have FR of the drivers, either self measured or from the manufacturer? Impossible to say how good it might be without seeing that first, the specs are only half of it.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

fusseli said:


> Do you have FR of the drivers, either self measured or from the manufacturer? Impossible to say how good it might be without seeing that first, the specs are only half of it.


This is from the manufacture http://www.visaton.com/en/industrie/breitband/fr10_4.html


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

PhilosophyOfSound said:


> I really would like to know if its worth trying, or should I just buy other speaker like the Scan-Speak 15M/4624G00 with NeoCD3.0M RB?


The specs for the Scan-Speak and the Neo look pretty good. Put them together with a crossover at about 2 kHz, add a sub, and you might have a pretty good sounding speaker.

The FR-10 response gets a bit uneven above 2 kHz, with some closely-spaced 10 DB variations that might be difficult to tame if used as a full range driver. Have you considered pairing the FR-10 with the Neo? Either LF driver, if paired with the Neo, would need to be rolled off above 2 kHz, as they both have rough frequency response above that.

Just a few things to consider.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> The specs for the Scan-Speak and the Neo look pretty good. Put them together with a crossover at about 2 kHz, add a sub, and you might have a pretty good sounding speaker.
> 
> The FR-10 response gets a bit uneven above 2 kHz, with some closely-spaced 10 DB variations that might be difficult to tame if used as a full range driver. Have you considered pairing the FR-10 with the Neo? Either LF driver, if paired with the Neo, would need to be rolled off above 2 kHz, as they both have rough frequency response above that.
> 
> Just a few things to consider.


I haven't considered to use them with the neo, I did have considered using them as back speakers for a more spaced out sound. Someone told me that It would make the sound stage bigger. Also is it worth noting that I will use them with a PD.2150 99dB 1W 496L?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yeah the FR10 response does look a bit rough to use as mains, unless you are designing to Bose standards . If you didn't incorporate a tweeter they might be better suited as a surround or other casual purpose speaker. Though I am curious how the polar response looks with those whizzer cones, bayve if they have better dispersion they might be even better candidates for surrounds. Just a thought, I could be wrong.

Edit: I see now that the manufacturer does show they dispersion pattern also. I vote make them surrounds! And no it doesn't matter it you are also using a PD.2150.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

fusseli said:


> Yeah the FR10 response does look a bit rough to use as mains, unless you are designing to Bose standards . If you didn't incorporate a tweeter they might be better suited as a surround or other casual purpose speaker. Though I am curious how the polar response looks with those whizzer cones, bayve if they have better dispersion they might be even better candidates for surrounds. Just a thought, I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: I see now that the manufacturer does show they dispersion pattern also. I vote make them surrounds! And no it doesn't matter it you are also using a PD.2150.


I think I gonna go with the 15M/4624G00 and NeoCD3.0M RB, and throw the FR10 Away. I have 7 of them.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Your call of course, seems a shame to trash them, if that is actually what you meant. You might get a few dollars listing them on Craigslist locally. Or donate them to an interested youngster with less critical listening taste, or perhaps to a school electronics program.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Your call of course, seems a shame to trash them, if that is actually what you meant. You might get a few dollars listing them on Craigslist locally. Or donate them to an interested youngster with less critical listening taste, or perhaps to a school electronics program.


Or I use them for my Z-5500 set, which is my lan system. Im gonna change the sub form that one though.


----------



## wbroshea (Oct 9, 2012)

I was actually looking to buy 2 of the three inch version of these off of parts-express. I don't think parts-express sells the 4 incher. I was looking to make some surrounds with them. Any idea if they would work well for that.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

wbroshea said:


> I was actually looking to buy 2 of the three inch version of these off of parts-express. I don't think parts-express sells the 4 incher. I was looking to make some surrounds with them. Any idea if they would work well for that.


when you're in Amsterdam you can have them.


----------



## wbroshea (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha. I'll keep that in mind. I didn't even notice you were in Amsterdam. :crying: Now Im sad.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

wbroshea said:


> Ha. I'll keep that in mind. I didn't even notice you were in Amsterdam. :crying: Now Im sad.


Dont have to, the speakers are going nowhere. untill you're here. Long Living Do-it Yourself Audio!!!:T:hsd:


----------

